# Seiko Gen 1 Orange Monster DIAL



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

*Seiko Gen 1 Orange Monster DIAL*


View Advert


Hi all, just wondered if anyone had a Gen 1 orange monster spare dial .. or where I can get one ??

Cheers

Sulie




*Advertiser*

Sulie



*Date*

26/06/19



*Price or Trade Value*

£25.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

